# Finally!



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

As promised, here are pictures of our new home (taken during a showing so it is now empty for the moment). None of the fields were hayed this year as they'd been in the past. Any tips for a good crop next year?

Lots of phragmites to clear up around the pond, but we all need hobbies, right?


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Couple more pics:


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Congrats! Looks like a nice home. I bet you can do lots of cooking on that stove, it's huge!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Beautiful home,I love the barn


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Teej said:


> Congrats! Looks like a nice home. I bet you can do lots of cooking on that stove, it's huge!


I know! I better cook more. The pilots that stay on heat the kitchen, which is great in the winter. If we don't want them on we've got to shut the propane tank valve.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Beautiful house. Congratulations. Is this the house you talked about in the other post?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Enjoy making it your own . I like it.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

po boy said:


> Beautiful house. Congratulations. Is this the house you talked about in the other post?


Yes, the very same.


----------



## Pschmidt (Dec 31, 2017)

Just beautiful. Congrats!!!


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing OP!


----------



## pairofthrees (Apr 28, 2016)

I can see why you didn't want to let this one go. Congratulations


----------

